# Naples Beach north of Gordon Pass-32nd ave.



## SonarT (May 6, 2003)

*Naples Beach north of Gordon Pass-32nd ave.*

OK, Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!.... probably gonna have to do sumthin "kinky" for the favor, but somehow talked the little woman into dropping me off at the beach in the morning on her way to the office...heh...heh...heh...Plan to pack a day's lunch and hit the surf for awhile then maybe hoof it to the pier? Let ya know what I did...(fishing that is. lol)


----------



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

SonarT, how did you do??

I am going to be staying down here the weekend of the 17th, (my turn to work sat), and am lookin' fer a place to toss a line..


----------



## SonarT (May 6, 2003)

OK, hey Sewer Rat!...Good to see someone w/in my area.....12 hours of fishing..went ahead and stayed at the pier all day. Went something like this: Early "smattering" of Spanish Macks chasing bait...gotta couple on my Hugh Rinkle "Rinky-Dink" tailspinner...The bait that was there a week & 1/2 ago was absent w/o reason till mid morning- (no Porpoises even???)...Winds picked up around 9:00am growing to whitecaps eventually. The Jacks were there in FORCE! Though the only ones caught were via POWERFISHING (!), long casts with Diamonds and reel the livin crap outta 6.3:1's till you get this "Jack-pack" following the JIG across the top, which they would do after breaking off from their schools- which contained upwards of 20-30 at times, then ALL of a SUDDEN-WHAM!!! And the Rodeo began! I Got to see my first Florida Tarpons as well...as several passed by lazily, a foot or so beneath the stirred & windswept waters appearing to be headed to Boca Grande no doubt? The Pompano 7-8, a snook-18in.s (released) and 3 mangrove snappers were seen taken though I am still waiting to taste the flesh of those species...i.e. I ...I...I...have no excuses! But all and all it was a learning experience...I am steadily zeroing in on how to catch them and WILL...just a matter of paying my dues...isn't that what saltwater fishing seems to be ALL about at times? Gitthanetitzzabiggun!


----------

